# Adoption



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your friend. Is your friend familiar with Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue. They are a very respected rescue and properly vet adoptive homes. He may be able to relinquish to them and they will ensure he ends up in a good home with proper vet checks, reference checks and home visits. 

https://www.dvgrr.org/


----------

